
Documentary follows Pastafarians as they strain for recognition - rapnie
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/sep/18/documentary-follows-pastafarians-strain-for-recognition
======
halfarmbandit
There was a recent uproar in my country because a head teacher asked a young
lady to either leave the premises of the school or remove her burka as it is
against the law.

The head teacher was adamant about following the law against wearing any
religious symbols because he believed they caused segregation and virtue
signaling. The head teacher has held everyone accountable, from students to
teachers for every law in the legislation and oddly enough, every student
respected him regardless of their beliefs, religion or political alignment.
Additionally, their school was the most ethnically and culturally diverse in
the country.

Regardless of what the burka is classified as, a religious symbol, or head
clothing, wearing it is against the law, despite that, his career was ruined
due to the behavior of the lady and, the exploitation of the incident by
certain actors looking divert attention or political gain.

Perhaps Pastafarianism could make a dent to the culture of outrage, political
discord and virtue signaling. Perhaps we can start talking as the adults we
are instead of not listening like the kids we try to “protect” and “look
after”.

